# Whats a good price for a rear end?



## kimchikiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Im looking for a rear end and would like to know the price ranges i should be looking for. its for a 1967 gto project. I dont want to over pay nor do i want to det a piece of junk. I have a guy that has one but he wants me to make an offer. i got the casting and date code witch is "g56" & 9783393. What do you guy think would be a fare offer i can throw at him. Its also set up for disc breakes but no discs or rotors just the brackets. Thanks any help will do.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Most of the rear ends you see on eBay are way overpriced. People think that just cuz it came from a classic muscle car it must be worth it's weight in gold. You can find some reasonable prices on the performance years forum in the parts for sale sections. For a good rear end with posi and 3:55 gears for example I think you would probably be looking at $6-800. If someone says make me an offer think of a number you don't think they'll say yes to, then knock another hundred or so off of that. You would be very surprised at how many people will still say yes. All you can do is haggle up from there so might as well start low, but don't insult the guy.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree Gonna depend on whether its a posi and what gear is in it. You will want to pick a gear that suits how you want to drive the car because there are different carriers for different gear sets. Look for a 2 series carrier if you like cruising, freeway driving and getting good gas mileage, a 3 series if you want a better performance gear light to light. 3:08-3:23 is best of both worlds with a stock trans. Pontiac motors make a lot of torque low in the rev range so they do not need Low gears like 4:10's to get in their power band. My car still has the peg leg 2:56 in it, even though i have a 12-bolt 3:55 posi sitting on the shop floor. I'm not ready to trade 16+ mpg and good freeway manners with 425HP for 9 mpg and burning off sets of tires just yet, maybe if gas gets back down too $2.00 a gallon premium.... 

http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Rearend_identification


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A rebuilt rear at the swap meet by the rear guy is $1695 with the good stuff in it. I just got a fresh 66 Chevelle 12 bolt w/3.55 gears for $850 at Daytona, I'm happy! Putting it in the Lemans, already have a chevelle 10 bolt, so already have the conversion U joint in it. A Posi chunk is $400, plus set up for the 10 bolt, so was a great deal. Done is sometimes cheaper than building it up. Shops charge as much to rebuild the rear end as an engine swap.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> :agree Gonna depend on whether its a posi and what gear is in it. You will want to pick a gear that suits how you want to drive the car because there are different carriers for different gear sets. Look for a 2 series carrier if you like cruising, freeway driving and getting good gas mileage, a 3 series if you want a better performance gear light to light. 3:08-3:23 is best of both worlds with a stock trans. Pontiac motors make a lot of torque low in the rev range so they do not need Low gears like 4:10's to get in their power band. My car still has the peg leg 2:56 in it, even though i have a 12-bolt 3:55 posi sitting on the shop floor. I'm not ready to trade 16+ mpg and good freeway manners with 425HP for 9 mpg and burning off sets of tires just yet, maybe if gas gets back down too $2.00 a gallon premium....
> 
> http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Rearend_identification


Instig8er if I ever get a hold of an overdrive transmission I might try to persuade you to part with that 12 bolt!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Orion88 said:


> Instig8er if I ever get a hold of an overdrive transmission I might try to persuade you to part with that 12 bolt!


Here's your OD, pricey..
https://www.vermontsecure.com/cart....&Deep+Cast+Aluminum+Pan=No&Submit=Add+to+Cart


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

$500-$1000 for a good used safety-track (posi) in 2.93-3.55 ratio. Cheaper for open rear ends, cheaper for 2.56-2.78 safety-track ($300-$800), and much more for a 3.90-4.33 safety-track ($1000-$2500). These are prices for oem 8.2 ten bolt rear ends. If you're building an automatic car, a 2.93-3.08 would be a good gear choice. If building a 4 speed car, a 3.23-3.36 gear would be a good choice. The 'standard' rear gear ratio for a '67 GTO with automatic and no AC is 3.36, AC cars got a 2.93 gear. The 'standard' rear end ratio for '67 4 speed cars without AC was 3.55. In today's world, 3.55's are not suitable for freeway driving, unless you have an overdrive.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I picked up a nice 12 bolt posi 4:11 for my '68 Camaro for $400. Took lots of looking, but deals are out there. Just be patient and thorough in your search.


----------



## Panhead (Jan 13, 2013)

I just sold a 10 bolt posi with 373 Richmond gears for a Camaro for $400


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A Camaro is _much _more common and easier/cheaper to get parts for than an old A body. Just sayin'....


----------

